# Move or stay. Opinions on situation?



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

So this is about my current boarding situation so I figured this would be a great place to put this..

I will just give the whole story, it's gonna get lengthy so please bare with me on this one..

So where i board is less then decent quality. The barns old, every stall leaks in the barn, theres barb wire fencing in places and I could go on for hours.

I moved my one horse here in January of this year and was promised that the barb wire would be taken down asap and would be replaced with wood fencing. Great! I move my horse and start keeping him here for $175 a month and it is semi-self care. (i buy grain, shavings, and everything. only thing that gets done for us is a lady feeds in the AM.) So I feed my own horses at night. The big pasture where my gelding is is 60+ acres and over half of it is fenced with wire and there are boards in some places. They have all the wood for the fencing and I have no idea why they havent even touched it...

Anyway, I am given a free mare with one eye and she goes in a seperate field in the front where the youngins/oldies are because she was very picked on in the big field and i did not feel it was safe for her especially with the one eye and barb wire. She is lower on the pole so weekly she comes in with bites/gashes/etc and im not sure if its from a fellow horse or the fencing or what. This field is actually fenced in with boards! (but, there are boards down in that field from the horses knocking them down, which to no surprise havent been fixed) There are 5 horses in this field and its maybe 2 acres. One of the persons who has there horse in the front gets asked to move them to the back to make room for the horses that really need it and they refuse because of the wire! (its the farm hands horse, like, really?....) Also, roofers came and did half of the tack room roof and left nails behind in the pasture:shock: one of my friends horses came in one day limping and we pulled a nail out of his hoof! Trust me, the story gets better...

Now, I am only paying $175/mo per horse and i have 2. Now i moved to this barn because i have friends there to ride with, its low key and relaxing and i love it. I was promised that the wire would be down asap so i felt comfortable sucking it up for a few weeks til it totally got taken down...here it is 5 months later and its still not down! Now, i know it is less then ideal fencing for horses and trust me i never want my horses in a ****ty sitation like that which is why i am fustrated and kinda torn on what to do. Here it is haying season and i KNOW fixing the fence is the last thing on thier minds..

So, yesterday word around the barn is that board is being raised to $225 from $175 for insurance reasons so we can use the trails (which none of us have asked to use) So now we would be paying $225 for a barn in which my stall leaks, the arena is grass and very uneven, more horse is in barb wire, wtf?) I am sorry but i refuse to pay that. Board keeps getting raised but nothing gets done to compensate us! (like maybe fixing the wire..)
Oh and by the way, this farm is about 20 mins away from me through town and like 15 on the hwy, by the time i factor in time, grain&shavings, and gas $$ im paying well over $275 a month for NOTHING.

So yesterday i called this barn up the road from me thats literally a minute away and asked the guy if he would be willing to rent a pasture for self care and he told me to come on down and we could discuss different options. Now i told him we were looking to move 5/6 horses (all from this barn i am at) into this pasture but i am not sure now how many would be going. i definitely know 3 are going but not sure about the others yet. So anyway he showed me which pasture i could rent and it was literally a paradise compared to what i have now. It has a brand new three sided shed (something around a 10x36, i think) with an over hang, a two acre pasture and two adjoining pastures that i could let the horses mow down for the guy if they werent being used. I wouldnt have a stall but i dont mind. There is also a footed arena and round pen, trails, how/cold wash stall, bathroom, and heated tack room. The only thing i wouldnt have at this barn that i have at my current barn is hay, i would have to supply my own. So after the guy shows me around he tells me he can give me the pasture for $225 a horse if i pay with cash. (now stupid me forgot to ask him if the price will still be $225 if i only bring 3 horses but will ask tomorrow) His usual price for self care is $250. There is no wire, the sheds brand new, my horses would all be together where i know they wont get beat up or hurt, and its less then a minute from my house, huge pluss!!

Now, my question to you guys is what do you think? I literally need to get out of my current situation before one of my horses gets seriously injured. I would be paying the same amount at this new place that i will be paying at my current place once he raises the board again. The only thing i will have to buy now that i didnt have to before is hay which i dont think will be a big deal, and in the winter months i just have to pay an extra $50 for the water heater in the trough.. and by the time i factor in how much i pay for gas now traveling to my current barn and all the like i think i will be coming out basically the same..

Everyone who has a horse will split the costs of hay. Now if only three horses come we would divide the hay costs between three horses. I have two and my friend has one, so i would pay for my two and she would pay for her one horse and we would all put it together and go get the hay and such. Another thing is that the guy gave me specifically my own barn to throw my hay in and in the winter i would get round bails...

Now what are yours guys opinions on this? Input is very appericiated!
Thanks!


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I don't see any problems with the new place. I would move th ASAP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You had me at barbed wire fence.. personally I would not board AT ALL with this kind of fencing. The injury risk alone would drive me over the edge! Sky's old barn had barbed wire (I did not know this at the time) and it was a nightmare.. he got injured pretty badly, they never repaired it. There was a few nights I had to bring WIRE CUTTERS there and flashlights to get horses out of the entanglement. I had to speak Spanish with the workers (mine is very rusty) and it was a huge nightmare.. so glad to be out of there. 


Just get everything IN WRITING IN A CONTRACT. Have everyone sign it, and keep a log of when you buy hay and how much. Trust me, it's important!

I think that's a good deal. What about riding spaces though?


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

I would move. You are unhappy with where you currently are and this place seems nice. Go and take a second look and be picky. Remember to get everything in writing between not only just you and this guy, but EVERY owner with a horse who will be moving as well. They should each have their own seperate contract with this guy so that if someone doesn't pay it is on them and not you. If you are ok with splitting hay, make sure to write up a seperate contract with EACH person regarding how much they pay specifically (don't list a $ value, instead say that they are responsible for the hay divided up amongst the total number of people renting the space). It sounds overboard, but is sadly necessary.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I think that's a good deal. What about riding spaces though?



At the new barn there is an arena with footing and a round pen with footing. As well as trails. 

Where I am now they are upping board supposedly for 'trail insurance' and our arena is a VERY uneven grass one. 

Do you think hay would be that much for say, 3 horses? I mean I feel like comparing to all the gas I use going to my current place (20 mins away) and the shavings I buy will compensate me when I move because I won't need to buy shavings and I would only need to drive (or walk) like a minute down the road. So I kinda figure in the long run I may be coming out equal after I buy hay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> At the new barn there is an arena with footing and a round pen with footing. As well as trails.
> 
> Where I am now they are upping board supposedly for 'trail insurance' and our arena is a VERY uneven grass one.
> 
> ...


To me, the extra cost of hay would be worth a better living situation. Around here a 50-60lb bale is $5/bale. Because your horses would be out on pasture round the clock, (right?) during the summer you probably wouldn't need to feed as much. You're probably looking at 4-5 bales per week between the 3 horses. I don't know anything about round bales.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd move in a heart beat but do try and negotiate the price with the guy. Explain the hay issue. I'd bet he would come down some. I feel lucky...I pay 150/mth for great pasture, barn with stalls, outdoor arena, tons of nearby trails, hay and oats included, BO puts on and takes off fly masks, worming included and of course water. Move here!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> At the new barn there is an arena with footing and a round pen with footing. As well as trails.
> 
> Where I am now they are upping board supposedly for 'trail insurance' and our arena is a VERY uneven grass one.
> 
> ...


I feel that buying hay won't be as big a problem as the potential vet bills you're risking staying there, the gas money you spend driving to and fro, and of course the shavings as well.


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, I would move asap. Better and safer place for your horse at around the same price or maybe more depending on the hay situation. Do get everything in writing though and get copies for yourself. I've read a lot of posts on here where someone has gotten burned by he said/she said bit with nothing to back it up. Not saying that would happen to you, but you just never know. I think you and your horse will be happier in the long run.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

SpiritLifter said:


> I'd move in a heart beat but do try and negotiate the price with the guy. Explain the hay issue. I'd bet he would come down some. I feel lucky...I pay 150/mth for great pasture, barn with stalls, outdoor arena, tons of nearby trails, hay and oats included, BO puts on and takes off fly masks, worming included and of course water. Move here!



That is lower then his normal going rate for self care. (he usually charges $250/mo for it but Said if I pay cash hell go to $225 for me)

I just don't want to end up getting screwed over with the hay issue. I mean buying hay isnt a huge deal but it's just another thing I'd have to worry about now that I didn't have to before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Are there any other palces you can look into before deciding? The safety of the horse alone would push me to move, but I do understand that finding and getting hay can be a pain and expensive.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

the new place sounds good, but get EVERYTHING in writing!!!


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

The new place sounds like a paradise compared to where your at now I'd move if I were you!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

livestoride said:


> Are there any other palces you can look into before deciding? The safety of the horse alone would push me to move, but I do understand that finding and getting hay can be a pain and expensive.


I live in Ny, an hour away from NYC. I am literally at a bare minimum for what board goes for up here. $175 is unheard of and $225 for your own paddock is a steal. Nothing around here is anywheres near affordable for me. Some of the nicer bigger barns go for upwards of $1,000/month. :shock: so at $225 for my own pasture is a pretty decent deal. I've been searching forever for a nice place and I just remembered this place is up the road and decided to call and it just so happend that he was in my price range. The hay issue i don't think will cost too much. I mean for 3 horses they have probably 6 acres and all three are very easy keepers. In the winter I was gonna do round bails because I prefer they have 24/7 in the rough weathers. 

Not sure if I sound crazy or if It actually sound like a good idea! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

So it went from 6 horses moving, to three, to quite possibly only my two. :frown: ugh why does this have to be so stressful. For only two horses, though i do believe he will hike the price back up to $250 per horse (instead of the $225 per horse If I brought 3) because he won't be making any money. 

Ugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

If it's only going to be your two horses, maybe he'd be willing to split up the pasture so he can still make money by boarding someone else's horses in the rest of it?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know if he'd be willing to split it because there is only one run in in that pasture so if he splits it one of those pastures won't hve a run in. 

there are smaller paddocks but all are taken. And the other paddocks don't have run ins. 

I think I am moving my horses am still waiting to hear from my friend whats going on with hers. (family problems occurred...) don't want to harass the girl but I kinda need to know! Lol. 

I'm going to feel like a complete moron telling the guy Im bringing just my two for now and am waiting to hear from y friend because first I had told him we were looking to bring in 6 horses (which we were..) then I told him three, now it's just my two right now... It looks like I am so wishy washy. Ugh. This is so nerve wracking....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, you know you have to move your horses before one of them gets injured, more of a "when they do" than a "if they do". Guess you should speak to the guy again and tell him it's only 2 horses, the others baled on you because hay wasn't included. If he offers you a deal, good, if not, well it's closer and safer and not massive amounts of dollars more. I would have moved my horses ages ago, I won't risk my horses near barb wire, being with other horses that pick on them and a crappy arena to ride in.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep true wares, never again! I mean it's not a BAD place but I don't need him to up board and me paying $225 for nothing, oh well. I gota call the guy tomorrow and speak with him. I hate being the voice for everyone because then I look like an idiot when everyone else bails. I'm sure my other friend is coming but right now it's just a waiting game when I need to know asap. Argh. Ah well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

I totally feel you- I'm also looking into possible places to board in DC that are affordable and am not having much luck! The new place that's closer to your house sounds like a much better situation. As some of the other posts suggested, definitely get whatever agreement you decide on in writing. Would he give you a break on costs if you helped him out with things around the property (mucking paddocks, helping feed,etc)? Not that you should be obligated to, but it never hurts to ask


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hate when people bail and you're left to try and explain it to the other person.. ugh!

But no worries, it will all work on the way you want it to..


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, went to visit my mare again tonight and yet another scrape/bite , never ceases to amaze me! -.-

Ill let y'all know what happens with this !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay so just looks like my two are moving. I should've known this was gonna happen -.- so now my new question is that do you think just my two will be fine alone? I mean theyre pastured next to other horses but my worry is that they will become super buddy sour which I know they can learn to get over. Theyve just always had like 5 other horses pastured with them so they were never alone. Guess we will find out! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

I board my two horses in a pasture they have other horses in the pasture next to them just like your situation and my horses are buddy sour bad I can't take one out without them both throwing fits because there separated. Best of luck to you and I hope this new place works out for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I hate getting so stressed over little things,,,ugh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

